# I'm a little bit thick.....Ziwipeak simplified PLEASE!! LOL!!



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

OK I'm transitioning onto Ziwipeak asap...I tried to figure out the weights etc but now my head hurts! The food calculator said I need to be giving Zeus and Isis about a scoop each per day (going to do 1/3 scoop, 3 times a day each)just want to know approximately how many scoops do you get per bag?

My head hurts from all the math so if someone could just give me a straight ballpark figure I will be ever so relieved and grateful


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Are you sure you give them a cup a day because Mylo doesn't get that much and hes 2.8lbs. If I remember correctly (I'm not at home to check) I need to feed 1.5 cups per day for a dog that weighs 5kg. He weighed 1.2kg at the time so I looked at the oz equivalent divided by 5 and times by 1.2. I'm not sure what it gave me in oz but when I converted it into grams it was 6.8g 3 times per day. Either way, if it was 1.5cups for a 5kg dog, it would roughly be 1/5 of that for Mylo or a 2.2lb dog. He weighs a bit more now but he won't eat it all any way and he only eats when hungry so if he's not eating I give him a little less if he is eating I give him a little more. Some days he'll eat a lot, other days he won't eat much but that's as it would have been in the wild anyway.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh, I forgot about how many scoops. The 1kg bag says on it how many scoops if you feed 1 cup...I don't remember but I worked out that there is roughly 50 portions for mylo and that it works out 28p per day and lasts about 2 months (due to eating less and I'm starting to do a raw meal a day too)


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Well one scoop is two ounces right? There are 16 ounces in 1 lb. that would mean 8 scoops per pound. So 16 scoops total per bag. So, if he eats one scoop a day then it will last just over two weeks. If he eats less than that, it will last longer. I hope I'm right with the math- it makes my head spin!!!

Puppies get double the recommended serving- so if he should eat 1/2 scoop a day, they need to eat 1 scoop a day, for example. 
Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Oh, I forgot about how many scoops. The 1kg bag says on it how many scoops if you feed 1 cup...I don't remember but I worked out that there is roughly 50 portions for mylo and that it works out 28p per day and lasts about 2 months (due to eating less and I'm starting to do a raw meal a day too)


I think I'm being confused with cups/scoops. I'm pretty sure they said 1 SCOOP per day. Not sure how much that is in grams/cups


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I believe that 1 scoop = 2 oz

Don't know how many grams are in an ounce though. 

Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

28g in an ounce


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> 28g in an ounce


Thanks. So that would be 56 grams per scoop. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Thanks. So that would be 56 grams per scoop.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


So I'de probably need much less than 1 scoop a day!! Isis weighs about the same as milo and zeus is 4lbs now! :shock:

So I'm guessing its about a scoop per day between them then??....

Why didn't I pay more attention in maths!!! :foxes15:


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby is 5.5 pounds and gets just a tiny bit over 1/2 scoop per day. 

Here is the ZP feeding calculator. It will tell you how much to feed in grams/ounces and scoops. Feeding Calculator to calculate the amount of ZiwiPeak pet food to be given for the good health, wellbeing and longevity of your pet » ZiwiPeak


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm confused now too!! I'm at home now, so I'm looking at the bag. Right...it says that a 5kg dog should have .75 of a scoup per day. A puppy gets twice that, so that's 1.5 cups per 5kg (11lb) dog. That equates to 85g(3oz) per 11lb of puppy. I meant to say Mylo is 2.8lbs by the way. But, put simply...if Isis weighs 3.8lbs she will need 29g per day and Zeus will need 31g per day. That makes a total of 60g per day which means you should get 16 and a half days out of it roughly for both dogs. Hope that helps.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I've just read that I put Mylo's correct weight here (I'd gotten it into my head that he was 3.8lbs!) so If Isis is 2.8lbs she will need 22g per day making a total of 53g per day, which means your ZP will last for roughly 19 days which just for interests sake, costs 92p per day to feed both of your dogs if this is their sole food for the venison or 79p per day for the lamb (based on amazon prices and free delivery)


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, I think I'm getting confused between grams/ounces/scoops. But it looks like you were able to figure it out, Melissa!!!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Yeah, I think I'm getting confused between grams/ounces/scoops. But it looks like you were able to figure it out, Melissa!!!


 It is quite confusing. I started off weighing mine until I got an idea of how much the scoup should be. I was convinced I'd gotten it wrong because there was so little there! I had to go by grams because my scale doesn't do ounces.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow Ziwipeak gives me a headache :roll:

I have a feeling I might be over feeding my Chi with the Ziwipeak now. Can anyone help me figure out an estimate of how much she should eat? Lol. I tried to use the Ziwipeak calculator but I currently don't have a laptop now and my stupid phone won't let me use the calculator :foxes15:

My girly is currently a little overweight (not from the Ziwipeak) she SHOULD be about 7.5 pounds or 3.4kg but she's about 9.5 pounds or 4.3kg

Sorry to jack your post!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Onyx said:


> Wow Ziwipeak gives me a headache :roll:
> 
> I have a feeling I might be over feeding my Chi with the Ziwipeak now. Can anyone help me figure out an estimate of how much she should eat? Lol. I tried to use the Ziwipeak calculator but I currently don't have a laptop now and my stupid phone won't let me use the calculator :foxes15:
> 
> ...


For an adult dog that has an ideal body weight of 7.5 lbs, the calculator says one full scoop per day.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> For an adult dog that has an ideal body weight of 7.5 lbs, the calculator says one full scoop per day.


Thanks you!  That seems like a lot lol. It appears I've actually been under feeding her! No wonder she acts like she's starving. I've been feeding her half a scoop a day, oops.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

A whole scoop a day is too much! Ax is 4.5lb and would get 1/2 a scoop per day if he was on 100% ZP (he gets 1/4 of a scoop for breakfast and a raw meal with about 10 squares of ZP for dinner) so for your 4lb guy just under 1/2 a scoop per day should be right. Also remember to factor in treats, ZP is super nutritious so they put on weight easily on it. Mine get a piece of duck jerkey every day so I am a little on the less generous side when portioning out their food.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Dog foods always give an average feeding chart!! You have to go on what your dogs need. If they're on the heavy side, they would get less. I give my chi (7-8 lbs) about 1/4 cup per meal. She's a perfect weight.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

OzChi said:


> A whole scoop a day is too much! Ax is 4.5lb and would get 1/2 a scoop per day if he was on 100% ZP (he gets 1/4 of a scoop for breakfast and a raw meal with about 10 squares of ZP for dinner) so for your 4lb guy just under 1/2 a scoop per day should be right. Also remember to factor in treats, ZP is super nutritious so they put on weight easily on it. Mine get a piece of duck jerkey every day so I am a little on the less generous side when portioning out their food.


That's just what the ZP calculator says about Onyx's dog, not the OP's dog. Onyx's dog is ideally 7.5 lbs- so 1 scoop (2 ounces) a day is about right. At least according to the calculator on the website.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> Dog foods always give an average feeding chart!! You have to go on what your dogs need. If they're on the heavy side, they would get less. I give my chi (7-8 lbs) about 1/4 cup per meal. She's a perfect weight.


Definitely agree with this. Getting to know your dog's body condition so you can see and feel changes is so important. Ax is almost half the weight of Midgie but he is super active and he loses weight on anything less than what he is on. Chloe is exactly the same weight as Ax but she is less active so I do a 1/4 scoop but then take a few pinches out, maybe just 6 squares but it makes a difference on such a tiny dog with such rich food.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> Dog foods always give an average feeding chart!! You have to go on what your dogs need. If they're on the heavy side, they would get less. I give my chi (7-8 lbs) about 1/4 cup per meal. She's a perfect weight.


For kibble, yes, that is about right. For ZP, 1/4 cup is a whole scoop, which is what a 7.5 lb dog should get per day, not per meal. Onyx said her dog was 9.5 lbs but needed to weigh 7.5 lbs ideally. 

But everyone should definitely feed for body. Toby eats less than the calculator says because he just doesn't need it. If your dog is losing weight when it shouldn't, add some squares. If he is gaining weight, take a few squares away. Even 2-3 pieces make a huge difference when it comes to ZP.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> That's just what the ZP calculator says about Onyx's dog, not the OP's dog. Onyx's dog is ideally 7.5 lbs- so 1 cup a day is about right. At least according to the calculator on the website.


I meant the OP's dog, should have said that.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

OzChi said:


> I meant the OP's dog, should have said that.


Ah so should a full scoop be about right for my dog then? Overall, I usually just go by my dog's body condition but I didn't even have a starting point lol, just guessed.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I would say go 3/4 and then watch body condition. Ax is an active 4.5lb and would get 1/2 a scoop per day so I would say a whole scoop would be just a little too much if you're trying to get her weight down and her ideal is 7.5lb. It's horrible cutting their food down, I hated putting Ax on a diet coz he gave me the most pathetic pleading looks when he ate his food in 2 seconds and there was no more 'til breakfast time. He looks great now though so I'm happy I did it.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

OzChi said:


> I would say go 3/4 and then watch body condition. Ax is an active 4.5lb and would get 1/2 a scoop per day so I would say a whole scoop would be just a little too much if you're trying to get her weight down and her ideal is 7.5lb. It's horrible cutting their food down, I hated putting Ax on a diet coz he gave me the most pathetic pleading looks when he ate his food in 2 seconds and there was no more 'til breakfast time. He looks great now though so I'm happy I did it.


Even though the dog currently weighs 9.5 lbs? I don't know, I may disagree. Maybe she should start with the 1 cup and then cut down as needed. 1.5 ounces (3/4 scoop) doesn't sound like enough, to me. But Sarah, you know WAY more than me! So I will gladly defer to you.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> Even though the dog currently weighs 9.5 lbs? I don't know, I may disagree. Maybe she should start with the 1 cup and then cut down as needed. 1.5 ounces (3/4 scoop) doesn't sound like enough, to me. But Sarah, you know WAY more than me! So I will gladly defer to you.


When Ax got chubby I cut him down cold turkey and his weight got to where it needed to be relatively quickly (4 or 5 weeks). I guess it could be done more gradually, it would just take longer to get her to where she needs to be. He did hate me and I felt mean but i wanted to nip it in the bud because he was only 6 1/2 months old and I didn't want it to become a long term thing. He had muffin top over his harness and I could barely feel his spine and ribs could not be felt at all and with his tiny thin legs he's just not meant to be that heavy.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

OzChi said:


> I would say go 3/4 and then watch body condition. Ax is an active 4.5lb and would get 1/2 a scoop per day so I would say a whole scoop would be just a little too much if you're trying to get her weight down and her ideal is 7.5lb. It's horrible cutting their food down, I hated putting Ax on a diet coz he gave me the most pathetic pleading looks when he ate his food in 2 seconds and there was no more 'til breakfast time. He looks great now though so I'm happy I did it.


Oh the look is hard to resist :sad5: ! Luckily I never give in though. I hate the tiny amounts of Ziwipeak, it looks cruel haha.

I'm definitely going to cut down cold turkey though. The extra weight is pissing me off knowing she has Luxating Patella.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

The pack days you should feed 0.75 of a cup per 11lb dog so surely 1 cup is too much? By my calculations if you feed for her ideal weight it's 29g per day or 37g for her actual weight. For her ideal weight that comes out at 0.51 of a cup, so roughly half a cup (by cup I mean the provided scoop).


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> The pack days you should feed 0.75 of a cup per 11lb dog so surely 1 cup is too much? By my calculations if you feed for her ideal weight it's 29g per day or 37g for her actual weight. For her ideal weight that comes out at 0.51 of a cup, so roughly half a cup (by cup I mean the provided scoop).


Hm, it's interesting that the pack would say different than the calculator. With that info, I would definitely start with less than a cup! Sorry- I just went by what the calculator said. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

That is quite odd. I wonder which one is right...


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I guess we will find out when we see results! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I've just read that I put Mylo's correct weight here (I'd gotten it into my head that he was 3.8lbs!) so If Isis is 2.8lbs she will need 22g per day making a total of 53g per day, which means your ZP will last for roughly 19 days which just for interests sake, costs 92p per day to feed both of your dogs if this is their sole food for the venison or 79p per day for the lamb (based on amazon prices and free delivery)


Ohh okaay I got it now  Thanks for that!! I ordered the venison and it has dispatched already  Zeus is on a prescription food at the minute so once he's gotten a little better I can mix the two until the prescription is done (according to instructions)

Thats actually pretty cheap!


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Well one scoop is two ounces right? There are 16 ounces in 1 lb. that would mean 8 scoops per pound. So 16 scoops total per bag. So, if he eats one scoop a day then it will last just over two weeks. If he eats less than that, it will last longer. I hope I'm right with the math- it makes my head spin!!!
> 
> Puppies get double the recommended serving- so if he should eat 1/2 scoop a day, they need to eat 1 scoop a day, for example.
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Okay guys, check my math. Assuming Ashley's calculations, there would be ~88 scoops in the 11 lb bag. So if I need roughly 10 scoops per day to feed my pups, said bag would last 8 days? That would work out to over $500/month to feed my dogs... if only I could afford that... OUCH!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

MMS said:


> Okay guys, check my math. Assuming Ashley's calculations, there would be ~88 scoops in the 11 lb bag. So if I need roughly 10 scoops per day to feed my pups, said bag would last 8 days? That would work out to over $500/month to feed my dogs... if only I could afford that... OUCH!


How many dogs do you have? Are all but the one in your siggy BIG dogs?


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Yep, I have 3. Stella's about 10 lbs, and Max and Maggie are 55-60lbs. I got a bunch of free samples awhile ago to take hiking with us and they LOVED it.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I could not imagine if you had 40 small dogs or bigger dogs! haha!

I have 3. They carry a combined weight of about 11 pounds so our bags last a bit. 

I would like to see a pic of Stella riding one of the big dogs like a pony! haha!


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Lol I would like to see that too! We'll have to work on that one!

As to the 40 small dogs... some days it feels like it. Though with 3 dogs, 2 kittens, 3 chinchillas, a rabbit and a fish, my bf has put a moratorium on taking in more animals (though he has admitted to thinking about it... hehehe). I think he's afraid we'll end up like our one friend who has 26 cats... all inside.


----------



## NaeNae (Jul 21, 2012)

Man...We have to do Math on this site? My head is hurting from just reading about all of the conversions! LOL!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

This all makes my head hurt too! I measure my dogs ZP out with a measuring spoon and give them the scoop for a chew toy!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

MiniGrace said:


> This all makes my head hurt too! I measure my dogs ZP out with a measuring spoon and give them the scoop for a chew toy!


I measure Jaxx's out with a measuring spoon too. I weighed it the first couple times then decided to measure out that amount with a tablespoon. In the end it is easier for me.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi, Everyone.  

So I came back because i need info on Ziwipeak. and i got great read from threads explaining Ziwipeak I have already ordered the sample and he loves it. So now I'm going to order the 2.2 bag.  

The thing is im a bit confused about the Ziwipeak calculator. Chico is now 2.9 Kg (6.5 lb)
And this is the result i got
*Feeding Guidlines*
Energy required: 289 kCal
Weight fed: 50 g
Scoops per day: 0.9*

Chico has put on weight and he need to lose it he has a big tummy. lol But i feel that 0.9 scoop is little i feed him now 2 times a day instead of free feeding him to control the amount he eats. 

So how does this scoop thing work. 
Can someone please help me with this thank you in advance.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Chico's Mum said:


> Hi, Everyone.
> 
> So I came back because i need info on Ziwipeak. and i got great read from threads explaining Ziwipeak I have already ordered the sample and he loves it. So now I'm going to order the 2.2 bag.
> 
> ...


It will seem like a tiny amount. And it is. But it's all they need because it is so concentrated with meat, bones, organ, and essential vitamins and minerals. And it is dehydrated, so the volume is small. Compared to kibble, it will seem like a lot less. 

My advice is to start with what the bag says. If he gains weight feed less. If he loses weight feed more. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

pupluv168 said:


> It will seem like a tiny amount. And it is. But it's all they need because it is so concentrated with meat, bones, organ, and essential vitamins and minerals. And it is dehydrated, so the volume is small. Compared to kibble, it will seem like a lot less.
> 
> My advice is to start with what the bag says. If he gains weight feed less. If he loses weight feed more.
> 
> ...


Thank you. And do i cut the 0.9 in 1/2 to feed him twice a day or 0.9 scoop in the morning and 0.9 scoop in the evening?


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

That would be almost a full scoop, right? That is for the entire day so you would give about 1/2 scoop twice per day....

Mine have been eating ZP for nearly 3 years, it is very easy to gain weight on. The fat content is nearly 25%, which is very high but if you have a very active dog they will burn it off.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I give Ike 1 tablespoon a day , but he also eat Fromm. I took a 1/3 cup measure cup, that is what I he should have a day of Fromm , then I removed a tablespoon of Fromm and added a tablespoon of Ziwipeak, it is the only way I could figure it out, he so he still gets 1/3 of food a day it is broken up in 3 meals. took


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

pam6400 said:


> That would be almost a full scoop, right? That is for the entire day so you would give about 1/2 scoop twice per day....
> 
> Mine have been eating ZP for nearly 3 years, it is very easy to gain weight on. The fat content is nearly 25%, which is very high but if you have a very active dog they will burn it off.


ok so thats what i will do give him 1/2 scoop twice a day. thank you for your help.


----------

